# EveryoneDoesIt (EDIT)



## jegaman (Nov 5, 2012)

Does this place do seeds still? Noticed on their site they're in spain now?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

I think they quit selling seeds for now.

I have not seen any there for a couple of months.


----------



## everyonedoesit (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Guys,

we split our cannabis seeds out now to a separate site for numerous reasons to be honest.

If you were a previous customer you should have got an email telling you about it! But if not then go over to www.cannabis-seeds-centre.co.uk you will find all your account details are still there and we have some really good offers on too.

FREE seed for everyone just pay postage 

Hope this helps.

I can confirm we are not based in Spain we are still london based....


----------



## jegaman (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for this i have placed loadzz of orders since this post


----------

